# تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول



## mrmr120 (16 أبريل 2007)

يارب الموضوع يعجبكم

واتمنى انكم تجاوبون الصراااحه لو خيروك بين 3صناديق وهما 

1- صندوق الحب.... 

2- صندوق الحظ.... 

3-صندوق المال... 

والي يجاوب يذكر السبب 

(م ن ق و ل )​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

*



1- صندوق الحب.... 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لأن الحب يجلب المال والحظ​*


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

اختيار اكثر من رائع ياجيرل 
مرسى ياقمر​


----------



## جورج كمال (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

*​*طبعا اناعن نفسي اختار صندوق الحب 
لان المال ممكن ان يزول والحظ لا يمكن الاعتماد عليه 
اما الحب لا يزول من القلب ويمكن ان يعتمد عليه فالحب تستطيع تغيير كل ما سئ في الحياة 


:new4:


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

جميل جدا جدا ياجورج كمال
ربنا معاك​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

بالنسة لي المال بعيد عن تفكيري الان 
وبالنسبة للحب فاني اصبحت بعيدا عنه كثيرا 
طبعا بالنسبة للحب ( العشق ) وليس حب الناس والاهل فهو موجود داخلي 
اما بالنسبة للحظ فاني لا قترب منه نهائيا لانني لا اعترف به كنجاح 
اي اذا نجحت في شيء وكان للحظ دورا فيه فهو ليس لي بنجاح 

سلااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## mrmr120 (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

مرسى يا زاليف على رايك الجميل دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## thelife.pro (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

شكرا ليك


----------



## ramyghobrial (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

بصي يامرمر هارد عليكي بمثل جامد مووووت
ياواخد القرد على ماله ان راح ماله فضل القرد على حاله
علشان كدة انا هختار صندوق الحب حتى لو هايخليني اخسر صندوق المال والحظ بس بالحب هاقدر اجيب المال والحظ بس محتاج نجاح كبير


----------



## جورج كمال (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

*شكرا يا مرمر يا مجاملتك الرقيقه 
ربنا معاك *


----------



## artamisss (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

بصى ولا واحد من دول  عارفه ليه ؟؟؟؟
الفلوس  جايز تسعدك شويه  لكن هاتكونى مطمع من الناس اللى حواليكى 
 الحظ جايز يصيب وجايز يخيب 
الحب برضه  جايز انتى تحبى وباخلاص شدييييييييد  وجايز الناس تحبك انهارده وتسيئ اليكى بكرة  لانها فى النهايه مشاعر انسانيه   والبشر عمرهم ماكانو ثابتين على حالهم 

لو كان فى صندوق الحكمه  كنت هاختارة  اكيد 
شكرا ليكى على الموضوع


----------



## ابن الفادي (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*



mrmr120 قال:


> يارب الموضوع يعجبكم
> 
> واتمنى انكم تجاوبون الصراااحه لو خيروك بين 3صناديق وهما
> 
> ...




*اولا :  مش عاوز صندوق المال مش علشان بكره الفلوس ولا انا قديس لكن علشان دي 
شغلتي وانا زهقت من اسمها

ثانيا  : صندوق الحظ مش بعتمد عليه لانه الاعتماد علي الحظ بيخلي الانسان كسول 
في انتظار الحظ يضرب معاة ويكسب بدون تعب ولا مجهود 

ثالثا : الحب اجمل ممكن بالحب تعمل المستحيل يعني لو احب عملي اكيد هيحبني
ويكون العائد منه اجمل من الصندوق بدون تعب وده يخليني اقول الله حظي كويس *


----------



## candy shop (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

اولا ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل 

ثانيا انا اختار الحب

لانه اجمل شىء فى الدنيا ولانه بيكون حافز للباقى​


----------



## artamisss (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

  انت عارف يابنى  لو شافوك  وانت وبتقول  انك كرهت الفلوس لانها شغلتلك  فى  ناس هاتقولك  طب احنا لسه ما شوفناهاش اصلا   

عامه انا مازلت ثابته عند راي ان الحكمه اعظم الكنوز


----------



## mrmr120 (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

مرسى اوى اوى اوى 
ياشاب على ارائكم التحفة دى 
وبجد يا ديانا تسلم ايدك 
صح مفيش حد من الناس ثابتين على حالهم 
الناس ممكن تبيع اى حاجة علشان مصلحتها ولا هيهمهم الحب حتى
انا انهردة عرفت الناس كلها على حقيقتها لكن للاسف حقيقة وحشة 
احنا كاننا عايشين فى غابة والناس بتاكل بعضها علشان مصلحتها 
لكن للاسف انا كنت عبيطة كنت فاكرة الناس كلها طيبة 
لكن اكتشفت ان حد طيب كلة همة مصلحتة اولا​


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

مفيش اجمل من صندوق الحب

وهو اللي هينتج المال والحظ

شكرا يا مرمر علي الموضوع الجميل​


----------



## loveinya (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

اختار صندوق الحظ ​مع انى بعتبر نفسى شخصيه رومانسيه بعض الشىء و محب للمال ايضا بعض الشىء 
بس من وجهه نظرى لو الانسان كسب الحظ ممكن الممكن حظه الحلو ده يجلب ليه الحبيب الصح و اكيد هيجلب ليه المال عن طريق حظه
و ماتنسيش قيراط حظ ولا فدان شطارة​


----------



## mrmr120 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*



loveinya قال:


> اختار صندوق الحظ ​
> 
> مع انى بعتبر نفسى شخصيه رومانسيه بعض الشىء و محب للمال ايضا بعض الشىء
> بس من وجهه نظرى لو الانسان كسب الحظ ممكن الممكن حظه الحلو ده يجلب ليه الحبيب الصح و اكيد هيجلب ليه المال عن طريق حظه
> و ماتنسيش قيراط حظ ولا فدان شطارة​


 

هاااااااااااااااايل
وانا كان رائى كدة برضو بس ساعات الواحد مش لازم يتعتمد على الحظ
دائما لان مش ممكن هطلع حظة حلو على طول 
ومش ممكن برضو يطلع حظة وحش على طول 
فا مش نعتمد على الحظ على طول 
مرسى لوجه نظرك الجميلة دى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

*صندوق الحب

أهم حاجة فى الحياة الحب 

أغلبية الوصايا هى عن المحبة​*


----------



## mrmr120 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

مرسى يافراشة ياعسل 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bent_yaso3 (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

*بصراحه انا اختار صندوق الحظ بس اخد معاه ضمان انه هيكون حلو علطوووووووووووووووووول*:t33: 
اصل لو حظى وحش ممكن افقد الحب بعد ماالاقيه
وممكن افقد المال لو اخترته:yahoo:


----------



## Coptic Man (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

ناصحة يا بنت يسوع ههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

ههههههههههههههههه
فعلا نصحة ​


----------



## emy (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*




> 1- صندوق الحب....


_مرسى يا قمر على الموضوع العسل ده_
_طبعا هختار الحب لانه هو الشىء الوحيد اللى بيبقى فى الاخر_
_للمال بيفضل ولا الحظ بيعش كتير _
_لكن الحب لو بصدق افضل من كنوز الدنيا كلها _
_وده يعتبر اجمل حظ _
_يعنى الحب بيغنى عن كل ده _
_مرسى كتير يا مرمر على الوضوع السكر ده_​


----------



## mrmr120 (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

مرسى ليكى انتى ياايمى ياسكر 
وعلى رائيك الجميل دة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## sozy445 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

الحب


----------



## meraaa (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

لو صندوق الحب ده يامرمر جواه حب حقيقى يبقه هو ده اللى هختاره
وبكده هعتبر اخدت صندوق الحظ فى نفس الوقت لان كده هيبقه حظى حلو طول العمر 
وصندوق المال ده ممكن يجى بالتعب مع اللى بحبه والتعب ده اكيد مش هنحس بيه لان الحب دايما بيحسس الواحد انه مرتااااااااااااح البال ومرتاح من كل حاجه فهمانى
شكرااااااا يامرمورة على الموضوع الجامد ده​


----------



## MarMar2004 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

انا مش هختار صندوق المال لان محبة المال اصل كل الشرور
ولا صندوق الحظ لان الحظ لا امن به 
اما صنوق الحب فاذا كنتي تقصدي العشق فانا لن اتركه اما اذا نتي تقصدي حب الاصدقاء والاهل فانا لا افضله 
شكرا كتير علي الموضوع الجميل ده وربنا معاكي ويحافظ علكي


----------



## mrmr120 (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

مرسى يا مارمار 
بس لية مش بتفضلى حب الاصدقاء والاهل​


----------



## joyce2 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*


أختار صندوق الحب


----------



## basboosa (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تختار انهى صندوق من ال 3 صناديق دول*

انا هختار الحب علشان المال اكيد هصرفه والحظ عارفه يبقى اللى يبقى فى الاخر الحب


----------



## go love (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

من بين تلات صنديق
 هنقول تحب يكون انهى صندوق يكون نصيبك فى حياتك
وبي تعيش فى دنيتك


-صندوق الحــــــــــــــــــــــــــظ:36_15_15:





-صندوق الحــــــــــــــــــــــب:36_3_22:







-صندوق الفلووووووووووس:36_1_50::smiles-11:







انا بعد اذنكم هبدء واختار
اختار طبعا العملة النادرة واللي اكيد الكل بيبحث عليها ونفسة يلقيها
وبيها اقدر اجيب باقى الصنديق
طبعا صندوق الحــــــــ ـــــ ــ ـــــب اللي بيها هكون اغنــــــى  انسان واكيد اللي يلقى حب صادق هيكون عندة اجمل واحسـن حــــــــ ــــــ ـــــ ـــــــ ـــــــظ


منتظر مشركتكم
 وعيزين نشوف انهى صندوق نفسنا يكون دة نصبنا فى حياتنا
وبي نرسم دنيتنى ونتخيل عالمنا


----------



## خاطى ونادم (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

انا بصراحة هختار صندوق الفلوس ومن خلاله ممكن اقدر اسعد اللى حواليا واكسب حب ربنا من خلال مساعدتى للناس وحب الناس ليا بردة

شكرا اخى على الموضوع الحلو دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## Aksios (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

-صندوق الحــــــــــــــــــــــب
لان الحب احسن احساس فى الدنيا 
اذا افضل صندوق الحب


----------



## Rosetta (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

*اكيد هختار صندوق الحب..
لانه بالحب يقدر الانسان انه يحقق كل حاجاته 
الواحد مننا هيحتاج ايه اكتر من قلب يبقى معاه و واقف جنبه *


----------



## go love (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> انا بصراحة هختار صندوق الفلوس ومن خلاله ممكن اقدر اسعد اللى حواليا واكسب حب ربنا من خلال مساعدتى للناس وحب الناس ليا بردة
> كدة برضو عايز تشترى حـــــب ربنا بالفلوس لا يا خاطى ونادم حرام انت كدة هتفضل نادم كتير
> 
> اوعى تصدق انا بهزر معاك اكيد الفلوس بيها تقدر تسعد ناس كتير وتحل مشاكل كتير وممكن توجد حب اللي حوليك بمسعدتك
> ...



وانا اشكرك على مرورك لك تحياتى


----------



## go love (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*



++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> -صندوق الحــــــــــــــــــــــب
> لان الحب احسن احساس فى الدنيا
> اذا افضل صندوق الحب



اكيد الحب افضل واعظم واجمل احساس
لك منى حب خالص 
اخوات بس
ومشكور لمرورك


----------



## go love (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*



red rose88 قال:


> *اكيد هختار صندوق الحب..
> لانه بالحب يقدر الانسان انه يحقق كل حاجاته
> الواحد مننا هيحتاج ايه اكتر من قلب يبقى معاه و واقف جنبه *


اكيد احتياجتنا كلها منقدرش نعملها بدون وجود كائن الحب معانا
لان حياة بدون حب 
اشبة بحياة بدون روح

واللي يزرع يحصد
واللي يبحث اكيد هيلاقى
شكرا اوى لمرورك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

*اكيد صندوق الحب بس افتكر الحب بقي اخر حاجه دلوقتي في الدنيا دي


مرسي go love علي موضوعك الجميل


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

*طبعا صندوق الحب

ميرسي عالموضوع اخي *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

*انا بقى طماااااااااااااااااااعه وعاوزه التلاته هههههههههه
لا طبعاً بهذر  كل اللى ربنا يبعتهولى كويس وانا راضيه بيه .. ميرررسى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## Kiril (12 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

انا حختار الفلوس


----------



## meraa (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

اكيد هختار صندوق الحب لانه هو ده اللى هيسعدنى وبيه اكيد هسعد الاخرين 
مرسى الموضوع ​


----------



## amjad-ri (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

*انا  حختار  صندوق مش  موجود هنا

انا  بختار  صندوق حياتي

شكرا على الموضوع​*


----------



## el-koptan (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: من بين تلات صنديق لك الحق تختار فشـــو انت تختار.............؟*

*صدقنى أنا حيران أوى علشان كتير جدا أخترت صندوق الحب وكل مرة أغلط وأختاره تانى الحب فى العصر ده بقى عاوز حاجات كتير غير الصندوق بقى عاوز مال وأحتمال وحظ وأنت وحظك بعد ده كله يا تلاقيه يا متلاقيهوش:smi411:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 أكتوبر 2010)

صندوق الحب لان اللي الناس بتحبه بيعيش علي طووووووووووووول سعيد


----------



## Critic (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*حب ايه و حظ ايه*
*الحاجات دى مبئاش ليها اى واقع و بتفشل من غير الصندوق التالت*
*من خلال خبرتى طبعا هختار الصندوق التالت و هصلى ربنا يدينا الحكمة انى اصرف كويس هههههههههههه*


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 أكتوبر 2010)

صندوق الحب طبعا 

شكرا مرمر ​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (19 أبريل 2012)

اختار الحظ لان الحظ بيجب الحب والمال


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2012)

1- صندوق الحب....
لان الحب بداخله السعادة الدائمة
لكن مش كل اللى معاه مال سعيد
و كل اللى عنده حظ "مش دايما"سعيد
​


----------

